# $185.00 Steak Sandwich.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Of Wagyu beef....AgWeb.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agweb.com/article/hottest-commodity--185-wagyu-steak-sandwich/


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

"More money than sense" comes to mind......


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Wow.
I could eat lunch for six months on the bill of a sandwich and drink.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Crazy... A fool and their money are soon parted...

Later! OL J R


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

luke strawwalker said:


> Crazy... A fool and their money are soon parted...
> 
> Later! OL J R


Yea, but this place is on wall street. Pretty sure the fools money is in the traders pocket already.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

A couple guys here have ventured into wagyu beef.The one lasted a yr with very poor conception rates.Then he sold them all.Typical for him jumps in and out of stuff.Claimed the bull was to lazy to breed,lol.

Another guy with silver spoon just jumped into it building a $300,000 calving barn.heard he bred 150 angus to wagyu and going to 300.


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

I know a guy who raises waygu. Think he said like 7/8ths. Not sure how he does it exactly but I know he was doing some sort of srrip grazing on crops with feed. He finishes out sheep and pigs too on pasture with feed. Hehas a special deal where he sells to a butcher that supplys whole foods. I think he comes out pretty good but its a special deal that not everyone can get into.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

StxPecans said:


> I know a guy who raises waygu. Think he said like 7/8ths. Not sure how he does it exactly but I know he was doing some sort of srrip grazing on crops with feed. He finishes out sheep and pigs too on pasture with feed. Hehas a special deal where he sells to a butcher that supplys whole foods. I think he comes out pretty good but its a special deal that not everyone can get into.


That's the thing with ALL these "niche markets" and niche production schemes... A few people think "wow that's great-- EVERYBODY should be doing that (or doing it that way)".

The problem is twofold:

1) if it were easy (or possible), EVERYBODY **WOULD** be doing it, or doing it already, and

2) *IF* "everybody" were doing it, the price would be *in the crapper* and no better than "bulk commodity" prices...

On the side looking at the production, ill-informed consumers and overly enthusiastic "early adopters" tend to say, "Oh, EVERYBODY should be doing it this way!" Thing is, they don't realize that a certain methodology or production scheme is NOT "one size fits all" and isn't possible or practical in every situation, every climate, every market, or with every level of available inputs and management...

Then the overly-enthusiastic early-adopter producers say, "Oh, look at all these big fat premiums over "commodity" (insert whatever crop or livestock of your choice here) prices most guys get..." Of course the REASON those premiums exist is because 1) there is *value* there over the "regular commodity production" available at the local auction/elevator, and 2) there is a limited supply, due to A) increased input costs, B) increased management demands, C) proximity to a market or processor willing and able to absorb the additional costs of the "premium" over "regular commodity market prices, and/or D) limited suitability to a wide range of areas and production schemes, or particularly well suited to the local production area, climate, management style, production scheme, etc, which make it a good fit for those producers.

It also neglects to see the fact that ***IF*** "everybody" adopted that same way of producing "this or that", then the supply would be abundant, if not an outright GLUT or large SURPLUS of the "premium" product they're producing, and there would be NO ECONOMIC REASON to offer those "premiums" over basic "commodity" pricing, since there would be NO shortage of supply to *demand* those premiums over basic commodity prices at the local sale barn or elevator or what have you... those premiums "dry up" when the product becomes "readily available"... But the (usually) higher costs and management demands to produce the "premium product" remain...

Later! OL J R


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Agree JR

A lot of other value added products that I've seen go bust or been a roller coaster ride.

Artichokes,Emus,Lahmas,Talapia to name a few.

Growing marijuanna is a current one.Very expensive seed but market hasn't been developed for it yet.Fiber and oil.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

You guys eat lunch???
Wimps....LOL


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

luke strawwalker said:


> That's the thing with ALL these "niche markets" and niche production schemes... A few people think "wow that's great-- EVERYBODY should be doing that (or doing it that way)".
> 
> The problem is twofold:
> 1) if it were easy (or possible), EVERYBODY **WOULD** be doing it, or doing it already, and
> ...


Last year a local farm equip salesman told me a Local wealthy BTO from our area bought a big dairy farm in upstate NY and converted it to raising reindeer. I was like "reindeer"??? 
He was telling me they harvest the velvet off the antlers to make the latest and greatest so called "fountain of youth" drug. Apparently NFL players were claiming it lengthened their careers and made them feel younger. Then mere mortals like us started buying it for its so called fountain of youth claims.
Then I hear the NFL banned it as a PED and the market for it tanked.
Farm closed, reindeer culled, equipment sold. 
Easy come, easy go.


----------

